# Detailingworld™ Review - Power Maxed Tsunami



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Power Maxed Tsunami*

*Introduction*
Tsunami has been on my radar for a while now, ever since release, so when it popped up on offer celebrating PM's involvement in BTCC, I couldn't say no, so stumped up the cash and it arrived a few days later

*The Product*
Presentation wise this wax is spot on, it comes in a black presentation box with an MF applicator. 
The pot is matt black and I think it looks amazing. The wax itself is very hard with a bright yellow colour and lovely marzipan scent










I was keen to see how the massive durability claims stacked up, as I don't think I have ever seen a wax with this longevity. I normally halve the amount of time manufacturers claim durability for, and this is generally a good indication of how long it will last until i'm unhappy with performance. Even doing so, 9 months is nothing to be sniffed at

*The Manufacturer says:*
_Tsunami is a real enthusiasts wax, no added gimmicks just a hard working and durable wax. Tsunami protects against UV so good for the summer months, and stands up to rain, snow, salt, dust and grime so is perfect for a winter wax when you need that extra protection.

With the latest coating technology we bring you a unique wax blend. We have created the finest grade polymer wax together with Si02 technology. Applying this wax is extremely effective, wrapping your painted surface in a wax / nano coating, bonding effectively into a super protective and durable barrier._

*The Method*
Full disclosure; this review took place over two weekends, as PM assisted with the initial issues I had, which I will go into more detail now

The car had been washed with the usual 2BM, dried and cleansed prior to application. I had done my full winter decon routine 2 weeks earlier.










I'm normally not used to applying waxes with MF applicators, having always preferred and used foam ones. The website recommends the use of a foam one, so instead of using the included MF app, I reached for an AF waxmate (cut down to fit)










I quickly found this to be the wrong type of applicator. The wax was extremely grabby to apply and due to the height /softness of the app, i found it would bog down on the paint and deform too easily as i tried to pull it along

I quickly switched out to a traditional type of flat disk app, and this was much better, but still the wax felt quite grabby. Dampening this aided in smoothing out the process.

In order to combat the grabby nature, I felt I had to keep loading up the app, but I knew this wasn't helping in the long rung, as over application was easy in places, especially horizontal panels



















Due to the colder temperature I left the wax to cure for the full 10 minutes before buffing (as per instructions). 
Buffing off required a bit of an arm workout, as the initial stage is grabby again, but it does remove fully and easily after that

I could see in places that there were some mild wax holograms in places, so a second pass with a cloth sorted these. This can again be chalked down to over application

The finish on the car was really good though!

In person it looked hard and glassy, more like how a sealant is, than adding warm depth like a traditional wax
I like both so this wasn't a problem, but trying to show this in pictures was quite hard




























And as I was packing it all away, it started to spit (typical), but I was looking forward to the beading, and it didn't disappoint










Now I wasn't thrilled with the difficult application so discussed this with Power Maxed and basically was told that using an MF app would yield better results and should be much easier to apply = can be applied thinner = less grabby to remove = less holograms

I had a go with that method this weekend and can confirm a much better experience, so I'll be using only MF for this wax in future

*Price*
The pot, box and free applicator has an RRP of £49.99, and can be bought from PM direct with free shipping 
http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/sio2-polymer-wax-tsunami

A price of £50 is pretty much what I would have expected and suits the market. If the durability claims can hold up then i think its well worth the money, as performance is definitely up there, in both looks and water behaviour

At the offer price of £30 that I paid, this is an absolute bargain!

*Would I use it again?*
Yes, now that I have resolved the application issues, I will definitely be using it again

*Conclusion*
If you want a wax that smells great, looks amazing in its presentation (dat matt black pot) and performs well, then look no further.

If the durability claims hold true then this wax is great all rounder, as it's glossy as hell for the warmer months, but then beads and sheets well in winter

Application is much easier using the included MF applicator and i think it would do PM well to update their website with the same, so as to not mislead people by recommending foam.

Other than that it's a thumbs up from me

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

